# Big grouper on Nothin Matters



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We've been fortunate to experience some real good fishing the past few days. We had another good trip yesterday with a limit of jacks and groupers. Nothing real big but good quality fish and my phone was dead so I didn't get a chance to take any pics. The day before however, we had a great trip and landed our biggest gag of the year. He weighed 48.4 and the other weighed 33.6. Here are some pics from that trip


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow!!!!! Good to see you are still finding them


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

More fish tacos there than I could eat in a year. Super catch there guys!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Heck of a trip and fantastic grouper! Well done!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm sure glad the fishing has picked back up, we had a tough July


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Those are some beasts !


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish ! And some real nice grouper !


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm wiping the drool off my phone looking at that slob! Awesome job fellas!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Badass. Definitely not my strong point. Wish I could catch groupers with the regularity that you guys do.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gezzzum petes!!! That's a dern sure fine mess!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Gagasaurus !! Another awesome catch from the NOTHIN MATTERS. Way to go Jake and coach.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome groupers jake!!!!ya'll know where they live.


----------



## Jeep89 (Jun 11, 2013)

Where did u catch them at


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeep89 said:


> Where did u catch them at


In the corner of the mouth :thumbup:. Just kidding, we have been catching em in all different areas and depths from 180'-320' primarily to the southwest. The scamp bite has been pretty steady for us this year but the gags have been a little slower compared to years past.


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

What kind of trip should I go to catch some fish like that? Not certainly 5 or 6 hours, right?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Youngp said:


> What kind of trip should I go to catch some fish like that? Not certainly 5 or 6 hours, right?


That is correct, it would have to be a full 10-12 hour day


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> That is correct, it would have to be a full 10-12 hour day


We have 4 people and plan a trip sometime in October. Is October good time for fishing? What kind of fish we can expect to catch? Can you also let me know the charges for 10 or 12 hours trip please?? Thanks.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Youngp said:


> We have 4 people and plan a trip sometime in October. Is October good time for fishing? What kind of fish we can expect to catch? Can you also let me know the charges for 10 or 12 hours trip please?? Thanks.


I sent you a pm


----------



## Redcross33 (Jan 8, 2014)

Those are some monster gags!!!!! Don't get them down here that size.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

That's a lot of sammiches!!


----------

